# Help with F10 ACSM reset to OEM



## mohammod (Feb 19, 2017)

Shawnsheridan
Can you please help me because im stuck i the same position? The green dot is missing and i cant fix it. I have teamveiwer and the esys software. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mohammod said:


> Shawnsheridan
> Can you please help me because im stuck i the same position? The green dot is missing and i cant fix it. I have teamveiwer and the esys software.
> 
> Thanks


Did you try and Inject CAFD into it and VO Code ACSM?


----------



## mohammod (Feb 19, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you try and Inject CAFD into it and VO Code ACSM?


 I dont know how to do it my friend


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mohammod said:


> I dont know how to do it my friend


Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on ACSM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD (all 3) from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ACSM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## almaz (May 23, 2017)

*Hello,

I have the same problem, after uptade all block in my F10, i get the airbar error.

and if i go in e-sys "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben".. the error is still there

do you can help me ? i have TeamViewer *


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

almaz said:


> *Hello,
> 
> I have the same problem, after uptade all block in my F10, i get the airbar error.
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## almaz (May 23, 2017)

Hello,

finaly i delete the error whit RheinGold, but now i cant coding in ACSM..

i get this error :










do you know why ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

almaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> finaly i delete the error whit RheinGold, but now i cant coding in ACSM..
> 
> ...


You need to update your PSdZdata. PM sent.


----------



## t4ure4n (Jan 1, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does ACSM have CAFD with Green Dot next to it?
> 
> If so, you need to lock ACSM:
> 
> ...


Shawn, is there any chance you can advise me on my related question http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10214089


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t4ure4n said:


> Shawn, is there any chance you can advise me on my related question http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10214089


I don't know what the error is as reported by Rheingold, but you can try and Lock ACSM. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## mariusz1 (Jul 31, 2017)

t4ure4n said:


> shawnsheridan said:
> 
> 
> > Does ACSM have CAFD with Green Dot next to it?
> ...


I got two ACSM files, which on do I go with...

acsm4.prg or acsm4i.prg

2013 535

just trying to confirm so I don't mess anything up.
I am attaching pictures of How my ACSM looks like.

https://imgur.com/gallery/4aKXw

I was coding seatbelts now I got passenger restrain error any help is greatly appreciated.

Also I already tried esys transmitter.


----------



## Jamesd2018 (Jul 16, 2018)

*E60 acsm*

Hi Shawn can you help with e60 acsm fitted another module coded it but now have 10 airbag faults


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jamesd2018 said:


> Hi Shawn can you help with e60 acsm fitted another module coded it but now have 10 airbag faults


I just replied to your same PM. I am of no help here, sorry. I don't do any E-Series work, as I own an F10. I never use NCS Expert / WinKFP before in my life.


----------



## autoluxrv (Jul 17, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I just replied to your same PM. I am of no help here, sorry. I don't do any E-Series work, as I own an F10. I never use NCS Expert / WinKFP before in my life.


Hi!

I just messed up today with my 528xi 2014.
Got an error for belt tensioner (resistance too high) (tensioner was replaced with a used one)
And battery terminal (resistance too low) (also was replaced with a used one.
Vehicle been in crash before.

Decided :bawling::eeps: to program and code airbag module with ISTA P
After Programming it failed on Coding with a red cross saying that not all prerequisites were passed. Then it asked to turn off ignition. I turned it off and nothing happened. It just stuck. Lights on. Starts but engine runs very rough. Vehicle almost died. Multiple errors. ISTA and ESYS wont see vehicle. 
Somehow I opened trunk from back seat and took off battery terminal. 
Then key started to work. ESYS started to see vehicle. 
Coded Kombi, EGS, NBT, FRM - Car starts, instrument cluster lights nbt started to work and vehicle came almost alive. But ISTA still wont see car. Check engine light is one and airbag light blinking.
How to turn it back and reset airbag?
Can you please help ressolve that problem. Stuck with that in Canada ((((((
Have ESYS through VM and ISTA and TeamViewer.

Any help greatly appreciated.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

autoluxrv said:


> ...How to turn it back and reset airbag?
> Can you please help ressolve that problem. Stuck with that in Canada ((((((
> Have ESYS through VM and ISTA and TeamViewer.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.....


Inject CAFD (all 3) and VO Code ACSM, and then use Tool32 to Lock ACSM. PM sent.


----------



## dardzi (May 19, 2019)

hi, can you help me. I did not recommend ACSM in F25 and I have an error. He is from the USA alone and had a conversion done except. Do I still have to change something in CAFD? Thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

When you try to convert an us acsm to an ece one you will get many errors in the car. US cars have two stage airbags, ece cars only one stage airbags. Please let the acsm as it was, not necessary or senseful to convert it.

CU Oliver


----------



## Blade096 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, i have Mini Cooper F055 2015 year. Recently during update the ACSM module corrupted. Got another one from F054 2014 year that was working when i just pluged in but some options added which i havent before. Then i started to coding and now there is some CAFD files missing and cannot add to module. How can you help me?


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Inject CAFD (all 3) and VO Code ACSM, and then use Tool32 to Lock ACSM. PM sent.




SOS.... I followed all the instructions, but after dealing with E-sys and coding 8TF out (to remove pedestrian protection system fault which disappeared. ), another "Restrain System Fault" appeared.........
I've tried to clear the faults through Ista+ but it doesn't help.
I even tried Clearing all the DTC through ESYS...
Any chance someone know why this fault appeared?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Whats the specific fault?


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Whats the specific fault?


These are all the faults I currently got.
Pedestrian protection system fault disappeared, but "Restrain System" fault appeared. 
By the way my slip ring failed recently and I had slz module replaced. All buttons work fine, but there is Driver restrain system fault. Is there any way I could recode the module using Insta+?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

It alpears you coded acsm without properly removing all sensors and connectors of pedestrian


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

Elthox said:


> It alpears you coded acsm without properly removing all sensors and connectors of pedestrian



Hmm. I thought I disconnected them all... How can I reach front centre sensor? That is a bit odd, because PPS fault disappeared.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

I think bumper should be removed. After being 100% sure nothing is connected, code acsm again


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

Elthox said:


> I think bumper should be removed. After being 100% sure nothing is connected, code acsm again



So I took the bumper off and disconnected the last sensor. After that went to E-sys and Coded ACSM module again. Then went to ISTA and cleared all the faults, but the faults are still on... 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Ignition under hood is not disconnected


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Ignition under hood is not disconnected


These are 4 PPS connectors that I hade disconnected under the hood
Plus one in the middle of the bumper and corner of the bamper.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Cant see Bonnet hinges if they are disconnected as well


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes they are. In one of those photos they are visible that they are disconnected. 
It's giving me a headache.....


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Just perform test calculation wity ista. It will show you the right diagram of sensors for pedestrian


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Just perform test calculation wity ista. It will show you the right diagram of sensors for pedestrian


Done that before. I've got 6 sensors disconnected in total. 
While I had one sensor connected it was showing "pedestrian protection system front middle" fault, but I had it disconnected and it only shows the Ignition circuit fault which I don't know what's that


----------



## jrchavez97 (May 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM me TeamViewer login and I will fix it


i Have same issue i see the ACSM but see no green dot next to 3 codes. how can i inject the 3 CAFD


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrchavez97 said:


> i Have same issue i see the ACSM but see no green dot next to 3 codes. how can i inject the 3 CAFD


Picture shows normal ACSM without issues.

If you can code ACSM, there is NO reason to inject new CAFD. 

If you did actually have to inject CAFD into ACSM, you would use Detect CAF for SWE function and then select all 3 CAFD using Ctrl + Keys, and inject all 3.

* NOTE: Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## jrchavez97 (May 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Picture shows normal ACSM without issues.
> 
> If you can code ACSM, there is NO reason to inject new CAFD.
> 
> ...


I keep getting the same 3 codes over and over even tho everything is in order. The airbag and seatbelt light wont clear. And i get error message on i drive


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrchavez97 said:


> I keep getting the same 3 codes over and over even tho everything is in order. The airbag and seatbelt light wont clear. And i get error message on i drive


No idea what meaning of "same 3 codes" is. If ECU is codeable, then nothing is wrong with CAFD, 

You need to Lock ACSM,


----------



## jrchavez97 (May 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea what meaning of "same 3 codes" is. If ECU is codeable, then nothing is wrong with CAFD,
> 
> You need to Lock ACSM,


By the same the 3 codes i mean fault codes everytime i scan the ecu i get the same 3 fault codes. Clear the fault codes and the fault codes instantly come back. By locking the acsm will it clear those fault codes making my error messages and dash lights go away? Ive used the transmitter in ESYS to reset it and the warning message comes back on.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrchavez97 said:


> By the same the 3 codes i mean fault codes everytime i scan the ecu i get the same 3 fault codes. Clear the fault codes and the fault codes instantly come back. By locking the acsm will it clear those fault codes making my error messages and dash lights go away? Ive used the transmitter in ESYS to reset it and the warning message comes back on.


I have no idea what fault codes you have nor the cause of them. 

Step 1 is make sure CAFD are Good and VO Code ACSM.

Step 2 is Lock ACSM.

Step 3 is Clear Fault Codes.


----------



## jrchavez97 (May 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea what fault codes you have nor the cause of them.
> 
> Step 1 is make sure CAFD are Good and VO Code ACSM.
> 
> ...


I have no experience coding, is there any way u can step by step guide me to doing so. Im pretty much stuck on that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrchavez97 said:


> I have no experience coding, is there any way u can step by step guide me to doing so. Im pretty much stuck on that.


In E-Sys, Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on ACSM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## jrchavez97 (May 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> In E-Sys, Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on ACSM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Ok and once thats coded? What comes next?


----------

